
Germans Reconsider Tough Privacy Laws After Terrorist Attacks - doomrobo
http://www.wsj.com/articles/germans-reconsider-tough-privacy-laws-after-terrorist-attacks-1471628581
======
doomrobo
Archive link: [https://archive.is/D2ZVr](https://archive.is/D2ZVr)

